

Microsoft attempts to decouple Windows 8 sales from flatlined PC sales - SlipperySlope
http://www.zdnet.com/microsoft-attempts-to-decouple-windows-8-sales-from-flatlined-pc-sales-7000000879/

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

"The way that Microsoft has taken a scalpel to Windows prices suggests that
the company is less concerned about the effect that this will have on its
bottom line and more concerned about the long-term effect that Windows 8
failing, similar to the way Vista did, would have on the company. Microsoft's
priority, it seems, is to get Windows 8 installed on as many machines as
quickly possible as possible."

Does anyone else think that the radically changed Metro UI sets up another
'Vista'?

